# Probiotic in pill form?



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I give my dogs Prozyme, which comes in powder form. This is highly inconvenient. Is there a probiotic pill or capsule similar to Prozyme that I can buy? Doesn't have to be specifically for dogs, they get all human supplements anyway.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I dont know about pill form but Bene-Bac comes in a gel form. I had to use that on my cats to help with their poo and stomach issues before I found a food that worked and that stuff was amazing. I just smeared it on their paws and they cleaned it right up. I would say that would be worth a shot, just measure it out and mix it up in a little bit of food or your pup may be able to lick it right off your hand.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah I was just trying to see if it came in a pill because its a pain in the rear to measure out the prozyme into 4 dogs bowls every feeding, and part of me is just being lazy. But I've got 4 dogs, on 3 different foods, glucosamine, MSM, salmon oil, vitamin e. I love the prozyme though because its totally cleared up Taz's gunky ears, and I started giving it to my foster dof who needed to gain a few lbs and hadn't, even after a month of being on Evo, which is like 570 calories a cup, and he gained the few lbs he needed and has been maintaining. I just like the convenience of throwing the pills in the bowl


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Somebody correct me if I am wrong but I believe Prozyme is an enzyme supplement - it's different from probiotics. As for probiotics I just give the dogs a human probiotic capsule once a day (or as often as I remember).


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Probiotic capsules - PB8*

Try PB8 capsules, which are usually available at chains like GNC and whole foods markets. This brand has the advantage of not requiring refrigeration, which is really big deal when you travel. It's also a mix of several types of beneficial bacteria, not just one.


----------

